# What type of electric clippers do you use?



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I have been using scissors when trying to give my babies a trim. I have a hard time getting things even and it generally looks awful. I was thinking maybe I should be using electric trimmers but have never used anything like that before. 

I saw an ad for the Wahl Comb 'n Cut and it looks "dummy proof". Have any of you used it and if so, what is your opinion of it? If this one isn't the best one for Malts, which one do you recommend?


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

The atttatchments make the hair shot,but if you want it that way they work ok.Then you scissor cut the face and ears .I dont like them being that short. I think the longest they have is half an inch.Thats way to short for me. All of those are pretty much standard,not much difference .


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sheila2182_@Dec 12 2004, 10:24 AM
> *The atttatchments make the hair shot,but if you want it that way they work ok.Then you scissor cut the face and ears .I dont like them being that short. I think the longest  they have is half an inch.Thats way to short for me. All of those are pretty much standard,not much difference .
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=22253*


[/QUOTE]

To make sure I understand correctly..... So, for instance, if Catcher's hair is 4 inches long now, I can't set it to cut 1/2" off with the electric trimmers?


----------



## adorableaccentsdogbows (Aug 9, 2004)

There are attatchments you put on the shaver depending what length you want the hair.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Dec 12 2004, 10:33 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To make sure I understand correctly..... So, for instance, if Catcher's hair is 4 inches long now, I can't set it to cut 1/2" off with the electric trimmers?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=22254
[/B][/QUOTE]
Not with the ones ive ever seen.Their not for trimming off small amounts.They cut short.Their more for cutting down a coat than just trimming.


----------



## suzanne (Nov 23, 2004)

i have an oster electric trimmer. have had it for 2 years and never was able to use it. it looks real easy when you see the groomer use it but it's NOT. i suggest you ask your groomer to show you how before purchasing. when you know how to use it, get one otherwise it will be money wasted. you may ruin a haircut pretty quickly if you can't use the electric trimmer correctly. i'm still using scissors and for christmas, i want better scissors. do you know if we can use people haicutting scissors for our dogs?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by suzanne_@Dec 12 2004, 12:03 PM
> *i have an oster electric trimmer. have had it for 2 years and never was able to use it. it looks real easy when you see the groomer use it but it's NOT. i suggest you ask your groomer to show you how before purchasing. when you know how to use it, get one  otherwise it will be money wasted. you may ruin a haircut pretty quickly if you can't use the electric trimmer correctly. i'm still using scissors and for christmas, i want better scissors. do you know if we can use people haicutting scissors for our dogs?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=22276*


[/QUOTE]

Sounds like I need to stick with the scissors!









I use the kind with the rounded ends because I'm afraid of accidentally puncturing them. My babies aren't the best about staying still..... They get figety... I normally take them to the groomer once a month but she has them dry in a cage with the dryer blowing on them so the result isn't the best... I need to find another groomer but I've been going to this one since I had Rosebud and she is so very sweet to them, so it is difficult to think of going elsewhere.....


----------



## suzanne (Nov 23, 2004)

canaille gets fidgety at one point too so i have to continue the haircut the next day, and the next and then little touch ups as i see fit. it's definitely a progressive haircut. it may not be perfect but she has her own style and i like it  
nails & pad hairs are taken care of at the groomers.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by suzanne_@Dec 12 2004, 12:03 PM
> *i have an oster electric trimmer. have had it for 2 years and never was able to use it. it looks real easy when you see the groomer use it but it's NOT. i suggest you ask your groomer to show you how before purchasing. when you know how to use it, get one  otherwise it will be money wasted. you may ruin a haircut pretty quickly if you can't use the electric trimmer correctly. i'm still using scissors and for christmas, i want better scissors. do you know if we can use people haicutting scissors for our dogs?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=22276*


[/QUOTE]
Yes you can and they are way better quality,just be careful


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Dec 12 2004, 12:09 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like I need to stick with the scissors!









I use the kind with the rounded ends because I'm afraid of accidentally puncturing them. My babies aren't the best about staying still..... They get figety... I normally take them to the groomer once a month but she has them dry in a cage with the dryer blowing on them so the result isn't the best... I need to find another groomer but I've been going to this one since I had Rosebud and she is so very sweet to them, so it is difficult to think of going elsewhere.....
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=22278 Just ask her to hand dry with a dryer,mine does this for me because Bailey had a bad experence with another grommer
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

If you want to invest, espect to spend aroun $100 for a decent pair and up to $30 per blade. 

I don't like Osters because I find them too heavy to handle easily. I am very pleased with my Andis. If you have a single pet, you can try something cordless like the Moser Arco. I don't like the Wahl's in general as they are not as easy to handle as the Andis. 

I usually use a basic Andis AG and the blade depends on the length of cut. If I am going a Malt with very fine, silky hair, I will use a #30 or #40 blade with a snap on comb over it. For a Bichon or Poodle or thick Maltese, I will use something between a #3 and #5 depending on the length wanted. Most cats I do with a #10 in a lion clip. That's really, really short. 

You can't take off just a 1/2 inch, the length you cut is the length of hair left. If you want a longer puppy trim, the snap on comb for 1 inch is probably your best bet other than scissoring. 

The best advice is to get your hands on a few different brands of clippers and see which are most comfortable for you. Then, have your breeder or a local grooming give you a lesson or two. You can cut a dog with the clipper blade, so it is best to have an experienced person show you how to clip properly.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JMM_@Dec 12 2004, 02:11 PM
> *If you want to invest, espect to spend aroun $100 for a decent pair and up to $30 per blade.
> 
> I don't like Osters because I find them too heavy to handle easily. I am very pleased with my Andis. If you have a single pet, you can try something cordless like the Moser Arco. I don't like the Wahl's in general as they are not as easy to handle as the Andis.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Jackie, thank you so much!! Just the advice I was looking for! I'll stick to the scissors!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by suzanne_@Dec 12 2004, 12:30 PM
> *canaille gets fidgety at one point too so i have to continue the haircut the next day, and the next and then little touch ups as i see fit. it's definitely a progressive haircut. it may not be perfect but she has her own style and i like it
> nails & pad hairs are taken care of at the groomers.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=22281*


[/QUOTE]

Hi, Canaille always looks great to me!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by suzanne_@Dec 12 2004, 12:03 PM
> *i have an oster electric trimmer. have had it for 2 years and never was able to use it. it looks real easy when you see the groomer use it but it's NOT. i suggest you ask your groomer to show you how before purchasing. when you know how to use it, get one  otherwise it will be money wasted. you may ruin a haircut pretty quickly if you can't use the electric trimmer correctly. i'm still using scissors and for christmas, i want better scissors. do you know if we can use people haicutting scissors for our dogs?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=22276*


[/QUOTE]

My groomer uses very, very pointed scissors. Normally I never see what she uses but before Catcher had all his shots, she came to my house to groom him.... so here she comes with these really looong pointed scissors.... coming at my baby with those scissors... yikes....  I could not even watch and was a total nervous wreck. Then she was finally finished and I was so relieved. I was holding Catcher and she said, "oh I see a hair by his eye that needs cutting". I was like, "oh that's OK, just leave it...." lol.... But she took him and cut it...... I was so relieved when she finally left!!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I have the Arco Moser by Wahl to do Alex's body. It has 3 different lenght settings + the attachments. I mostly put it on # 3. It is cordless. To do the paw pads I have the Stylique trimmer from Wahl, it has a 1/4" narrow fine blade. I have also the small 1" blade width trimmer from Wahl. It is now a few years that I do Alex myself.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Dec 12 2004, 07:29 PM
> *My groomer uses very, very pointed scissors. Normally I never see what she uses but before Catcher had all his shots, she came to my house to groom him.... so here she comes with these really looong pointed scissors.... coming at my baby with those scissors... yikes....   I could not even watch and was a total nervous wreck. Then she was finally finished and I was so relieved. I was holding Catcher and she said, "oh I see a hair by his eye that needs cutting". I was like, "oh that's OK, just leave it...." lol....  But she took him and cut it...... I was so relieved when she finally left!!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=22384*


[/QUOTE]

LOL I've been using 6 or 7 inch scissors and am finding them too short the more scissoring I do. I'm ready for a pair of 8 inch'ers, I think. I never thought I would want longer scissors, but long and sharp are much easier to work with.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I have a pair that I use from Walmart...bought them for 30 bucks in the pet section. Have used them every other week or more for the last 5 or 6 months...and not a problem. I am sure the "not so fond of walmart" people will object to their durability...but they are by Wahl...that is the same brand my hairdresser recommends and uses. I use the same brand on hubby's hair...once a month for almost 2 years and going strong.

What I noticed about the clippers at the groomers, is that they are stronger and faster, but for my home purposes, my 30$ set is great. One day I might treat myself to a REAL pair...but right now, my Walmart set fits my poor budget.









Ps: and Brinkley of course always looks cute!!!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I have the Wahl Designer clippers and the Wahl Peanut. I like both of them.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I have the Oster A5 clippers with a 10, 40, 4F and 3F blade, plus comb attachments from 1/2 inch up to 1&1/2 inch. They were really worth the investment.

http://www.petedge.com/shopping/product/de...uctID=2778&AS=1

I also have just a regular moustache trimmer for the genital area, plus a Wahl Stylique for foot pads.

http://www.petedge.com/shopping/product/de...uctID=2900&AS=1


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Dec 13 2004, 12:42 PM
> *I have the Oster A5 clippers with a 10, 40, 4F and 3F blade, plus comb attachments from 1/2 inch up to 1&1/2 inch. They were really worth the investment.
> 
> http://www.petedge.com/shopping/product/de...uctID=2778&AS=1
> ...


[/QUOTE]


I just printed out what you said you have for future reference...I really would like to upgrade at some point...thanks for sharing...


----------

